# Pistol Creek right channel is closed



## Snakerivergirl (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the update - our group puts on 8/30. How was the fire situation? saw a report awhile back with concerns near Tappan. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## unlucky (Sep 2, 2012)

Fire at tappan has been out for over a week.

The left move was the favored move at 2.2 feet a few weeks ago. It was a simple move, just start angled with bow towards shore, just a few feet off, Once you pass the rock on the left pull back and point bow down stream. Easy as pie. Plenty of space between shore and the fang. It was much easier than it looked. Right side looked nasty at 2.2


----------



## Bahlz Diep (Jun 5, 2017)

Unlucky is correct, I just didn't execute the move. It was the eclipse day so staring at the sun on acid was likely a factor in boating performance.

Regarding fires, don't be scared off from staying at Camas Creek. It burned all around but camp protected. First time I've stayed there, awesome spot.


----------



## Ginger Blu Bucket (Dec 12, 2015)

Launching on September 1st. How are the bugs throughout?


----------



## unlucky (Sep 2, 2012)

what bugs??? only saw a few yellow jackets show up for breakfast our last day.


----------



## Snakerivergirl (Sep 1, 2014)

Just got off the MF (Labor Day) - launched at boundary at 1.98 with cats and rafts. Had a few moments of pushing off rocks, but all runs were great from top to bottom. Not an issue on Pistol, barely any bugs, lots of great fishing, and smoke was better on the MF than Salmon. Wish I could do it all again. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## fostvedtm (Apr 30, 2012)

Right of the dildo is seriously fucked right now. I've always known that as the low-water line but at the lip of that drop, you immediately regret it. The cobble bar has made the drop much steeper and frowny-faced. Definitely go left, and commit to the left line. So far, I've heard of a sweep puncturing a tube going right of the dildo, and then another sweep having a bad experience on the dildo. Be careful, Pistol is tough this year.


----------



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

Far left was preferred at 2.4 ft.

Didn't quite make it so the fang got me.....


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

I wonder what's different this year? We ran it last year at 1.8 and all but one of us in the group all went right. The one who went left had a little excitement interacting with the dildo.


----------



## BlueTurf (Mar 9, 2013)

We had a cat on our trip (2.23) that ended up looking like Areocam's but not as bad. I went left but kept my ass end as close to the gravel bar in the middle as I could, square up for the hole and then deal with the end. It was my first time going left in 4 trips down the river. 

A buddy of mine said he thinks the debris from the 2006 blow out at Lake Creek just above Pistol got pushed down by the high water this year. That is what is closing the right channel. Seems plausible to me.

I thought Cove Creek was different this year. Anyone else think that?


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

BlueTurf said:


> I thought Cove Creek was different this year. Anyone else think that?


Just got back. There was a new rock at the top in the left channel at Cove. We couldn't run left like the past few years so we took the second from the left slot. It also seemed like rocks had moved at the Chutes.


----------



## D-Sieve (Mar 15, 2012)

I went left but kept my ass end as close to the gravel bar in the middle as I could, square up for the hole and then deal with the end.

So, Blue Turf, did you make the right side of the left channel line without battering the fang/dildo? Or did you just live through it?


----------



## BlueTurf (Mar 9, 2013)

I didn't hit any rocks, just a hole in there somewhere. We did have a guy in the group hit the rock with his cat though. 

I also took the center door on Cove Creek this year because of a rock in the far left channel that I would swear wasn't there last year.


----------



## willieboater (Sep 8, 2006)

Wadeinthewater said:


> Just got back. There was a new rock at the top in the left channel at Cove. We couldn't run left like the past few years so we took the second from the left slot. It also seemed like rocks had moved at the Chutes.



The rock has always been there. It has become more noticeable the last couple years while rowing my driftboat. This year i slammed into it pretty hard-it was an extremely tight line- and now run the center line below 3.5 feet. The left line at cove creek was a fun one in the driftboats until this year. 

This years high water has moved a lot of rocks, including cove creek. 


Sent with my superpowers using Mountain Buzz


----------

